# what gives?



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

Why aren't any teams switching over to the opal? Lighter...stiffer...seems like it should be a no brainer. Anyone know what the story is?


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

i've seen some of the domestic (u.s.) teams on them. i think jelly belly has a few riders on them. i suspect that it might have to to with marketing. orbea still holds the orca as its "flagship" model. i was wondering the same thing while watching the euskatel riders at the giro....


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

I read somewhere (maybe here?) that Eusketel would be switching over at the Tour. I can understand pro riders in the grand tour riding the Orca though - to my layman's butt, it felt slightly more forgiving. The weight difference is marginal - I'm sure they can bring the Orca down to the UCI point with trick bits. If you ask me, the Opal filled a needed niche in the American market - a stiffer platform that feels a little more solid in the crits. Not too many 100-mile point-to-point stage races in the Midwest.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Jelly Belly rides Opal in "The Tour", and Giro Euskatel and CV will/was riding Opal, Arin and Ordu exclusively.


----------

